# Decided to go fishin' on my birthday



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

My 60th birthday today and I decided to go fishing to celebrate.
Very windy, so I left the fly rod at home and took a baitcaster outfit (ABU Garcia 6500 "Catfish Special" on a Cabela's Salt Striker rod) to the local lake.

Dug some freezer burned trout out of the freezer & chunked it up, then put it in a ziplock bag with some fish attractant I had.

Got to the lake, rigged a 5/0 wide circle hook on a slip sinker rig and tossed it out.

After an hour or so I had a very short run, so I just let the pole set. 10 minutes later a few taps on the line. so I picked up the pole and took the clicker off just letting it free spool. Finally a slow run started and it took a few yards of line then stopped. I turned the reel handle to engage the gears and just held the rod. It started running again and when the line tightened I began cranking the reel. 

Fish-on, and it felt like a good one!

Not really much of a battle in the cold water, but it turned out to be 1/2" longer (but weighed 12oz less) than the best I'd taken so far this year.

28" / 7lb 12oz channel cat made my birthday memorable!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats on a nice late channel cat.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congraatulations on a fine cold water cat.

Sunday was way too beautiful to stay indoors.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for the entertaining Nov. cat report.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Odd thing is that's my second "fish Ohio" qualifier out of that lake this year.

Both taken in cold water (the other one was taken 4/17), in the same little cove, on the same bait. 

Guess where you'll find me when the ice is out next spring!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice fish!! and Happy Birthday!! Late November is no joke when it comes to catching channel cats. We had a tournament on Nov 22. The winners had 58 lbs for 6 fish. The big fish of the event was a 17 lb monster. All teams turned in good fish. We are planning another tournament for Dec. 12 at Portage Lakes (as long as there is no ice)


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wabi! Great Cat!


----------

